# You Guys in Amish country



## TJH

Help me understand something. I've read in these threads and seen the youtube vids, what's the difference in pulling a wagon with an engine on it with horses and using a tractor? I kinda get the not wanting to be connected to the grid thing, but an engine burns fuel whether it's in a tractor or not. I'm not trying to be disrespectful to them, just curious.


----------



## PaMike

To honest, the amish are having a lot of problems right now with where they want to draw the line on "technology". It used to be Amish only used buggys and scooters to get around. Now I see the kids on bikes...

Many amish now have cell phones. Esp ones that own businesses. They used to only use tractors for stationary power like a pit pump of blower at the silo. Now they use them to pull wagons, run a tmr wagon etc etc. Its an increasing problem in their society to figure out where the balance is esp when ag margins get tighter and tighter and the good old way of doing things wont pay the bills anymore.


----------



## mlappin

Here it all depends on the deacon or whatever they cal their church leader. Each small area has its own church, one guy might still be using horses to plow, make hay etc while a couple miles down the road the next guy may have a brand new tractor with steel wheels.

Some are allowed if their paying a mortgage on the farm yet to use electricity for strictly farm use, I.E. electric in the parlor, silo's etc but not allowed to use in the house as the bank won't allow it to be removed, while another may have electric but it's not hooked up at the main pole.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

I've lived in Amish country for 17 years and have often observed these things that, to an outsider, look silly & arbitrary. But actually, there is some reasoning behind all this - at least it makes sense to them. Horses are okay but automobiles are not. For most sects, tractors (with steel wheels) and bikes are acceptable.

Why? To prevent members from wondering too far from home - and possibly leaving. It's all to keep their community together.

Gary


----------



## mlappin

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I've lived in Amish country for 17 years and have often observed these things that, to an outsider, look silly & arbitrary. But actually, there is some reasoning behind all this - at least it makes sense to them. Horses are okay but automobiles are not. For most sects, tractors (with steel wheels) and bikes are acceptable.
> 
> Why? To prevent members from wondering too far from home - and possibly leaving. It's all to keep their community together.
> 
> Gary


Yah, but if they need to find ways to keep em around...

Kinda like the talk of passing legislation to force american companies to stay in the states. If the gov and epa would quit trying to regulate companies out of business and if the US didn't have the highest corporate tax rate in the world, companies wouldn't want to leave.


----------



## Bgriffin856

If it makes them more money they do it. Cost them money they fight it

They have sneaky ways to get around thier religion to do certain things. Live by them long enough and you'll figure it out.....


----------



## PaMike

I have a horse and buggy neighbor that as older and always likes to push the limits. His farm is right next to a busy road. He bought a large 4 wheel drive tractor. He didn't put it on steel "cause he wasn't sure if he was keeping it". He would sit around all day in the house. As soon as it got dark he would hook it up and work ground all night. Under cover of dark the neighbors going by couldn't see the rubber tired tractor out in the field...


----------



## Teslan

Bgriffin856 said:


> If it makes them more money they do it. Cost them money they fight it
> 
> They have sneaky ways to get around thier religion to do certain things. Live by them long enough and you'll figure it out.....


In any religion you can use select verses from the Bible plus someone's interpretation to pretty much excuse or ban nearly anything.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Teslan said:


> In any religion you can use select verses from the Bible plus someone's interpretation to pretty much excuse or ban nearly anything.


That is very true. They hide behind their religion alot too. I think alot of them look the other way especially if they are an important member of the church just like any religion.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Example they used to not be able to use any money off of oil/gas royalties for themselves they had to use it to improve the land tile, fertilizer, lime etc. That was 20 years ago now oil is close to or over 100 a barrel now all of them are getting their properties drilled on and putting all the money in their pockets. Hmmm must have changed their beliefs......


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Here it all depends on the deacon or whatever they cal their church leader. Each small area has its own church, one guy might still be using horses to plow, make hay etc while a couple miles down the road the next guy may have a brand new tractor with steel wheels.
> 
> Some are allowed if their paying a mortgage on the farm yet to use electricity for strictly farm use, I.E. electric in the parlor, silo's etc but not allowed to use in the house as the bank won't allow it to be removed, while another may have electric but it's not hooked up at the main pole.


Bishop. 
Some are liberal, some are conservative.

I think the main reason they hold on is like as mentioned above, religious cults can check a lot of boxes on forms that disqualify from having to pay a lot of different fees. 
The Amish guys that work for me have waaaay nicer tools than me.


----------



## mlappin

Now lets be honest guys, the amish aren't the only ones that hide behind their religion when possible.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Now lets be honest guys, the amish aren't the only ones that hide behind their religion when possible.


I wasn't referring to just the amish. Every denomination or religion does it. Every one of them. Even my own.


----------



## aawhite

Definitely about the elders. Davis County in SE Iowa has one of the largest populations in the state. They are (or maybe were) old order: no cars/tractors/etc. Over the years they have flexed on a number of areas: diesel powered compressors so their saw mills, pallet factories, custom furniture shops, and rafter fabricators can use the most up to date power air tools (saws, planers, sander, etc.), They now allow diesel generators to power cooling systems and parlors for the handful that milk and sell grade A. Every business now can have a cell phone for the business. They can't drive, but the construction crews all buy their own vans and trailers, and pay a non-amish as a full time driver.

Amazing how a culture will flex on religious beliefs to make money. And this is any culture.


----------



## mlappin

aawhite said:


> Amazing how a culture will flex on religious beliefs to make money. And this is any culture.


Not really, not going to have very members of any religion if they are starving from lack of work.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> Bishop.
> Some are liberal, some are conservative.
> I think the main reason they hold on is like as mentioned above, religious cults can check a lot of boxes on forms that disqualify from having to pay a lot of different fees.
> The Amish guys that work for me have waaaay nicer tools than me.


The ones that have been moving in close here (within past fww years) sure seem to have a low cost of living. Gotta help have more money available for what they want or need to buy.

I also noticed even when schools were closed last winter for being too cold the Amish kids were still playing outside.


----------



## barnrope

TJH said:


> Help me understand something. I've read in these threads and seen the youtube vids, what's the difference in pulling a wagon with an engine on it with horses and using a tractor? I kinda get the not wanting to be connected to the grid thing, but an engine burns fuel whether it's in a tractor or not. I'm not trying to be disrespectful to them, just curious.


To understand the Amish you must first count all the stars at night. Then the ants in your anthills. After that predict the cattle market, and then just maybe you might understand the Amish and why they do what they do.

Of course its all right there in the Bible, but I believe in Christ just as they as they do, yet they percieve the Word so much more literally.

The Amish folks around here are about the most conservative. No electricity, no phones, no tractors, no chain saws, not even while working for my Englishness! Also if I pick them up and take them to a job it is for trade only, not cash. Only way they will work for cash is if they drive their horse powered cars to the job site.

All said, they are a great bunch and I am very close to some of them and they are good friends. They put their pants on one leg at a time just like the rest of us!


----------



## Vol

Teslan said:


> I wasn't referring to just the amish. Every denomination or religion does it. Every one of them. Even my own.


It is not the religion....it is mankind that pollutes all facets of life....while on this earth.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

It's always easier to tell someone else how they should be living their life than it is to live your own life!

Ralph


----------



## TJH

thanks to all that replied. As Teslan said anyone can twist the Scriptures. With there kids beings exposed to all the modern tech, might just be a matter of time anyway. Now a new question, what's the deal with steel wheels?


----------



## JD3430

Air inflated tires are forbidden, yes,


----------



## Nitram

JD3430 said:


> Air inflated tires are forbidden, yes,


That would be difficult to find in the bible. Whatever gives one comfort spiritually is not my call


----------



## mlappin

TJH said:


> thanks to all that replied. As Teslan said anyone can twist the Scriptures. With there kids beings exposed to all the modern tech, might just be a matter of time anyway. Now a new question, what's the deal with steel wheels?


From how I understand it, too convenient with air inflated tires. Be too easy for Jonas to drive the tractor to town on air filled tires rather than hitch the horse to the buggy.


----------



## haybaler101

mlappin said:


> From how I understand it, too convenient with air inflated tires. Be too easy for Jonas to drive the tractor to town on air filled tires rather than hitch the horse to the buggy.


That is what they do here. I think about ten years ago, someone got the bishop on a steel wheeled hay wagon in August. Now, all the wagons have AIR inflated flotation tires and a lot of the other equipment does too. As far as tractors, the rule here as I understand it, they have 1 year to put it on steel after they purchase it. Guess what, a lot of Amish trade for brand new tractors every year, because, yes the tractor is a lot nicer ride than the buggy.


----------



## barnrope

haybaler101 said:


> That is what they do here. I think about ten years ago, someone got the bishop on a steel wheeled hay wagon in August. Now, all the wagons have AIR inflated flotation tires and a lot of the other equipment does too. As far as tractors, the rule here as I understand it, they have 1 year to put it on steel after they purchase it. Guess what, a lot of Amish trade for brand new tractors every year, because, yes the tractor is a lot nicer ride than the buggy.


No tractors with the Amish here. They use diesel power units but can't use battery starters. They take an electric starter and gut it out, have a shaft machined to stick out of the original starter with a v belt pulley on it, and they will start a small Honda and hold on to the small Honda engine and pull the Honda back against the belt to pony start the diesel. They don't mind using a rubber tired wagon as long as it is owned by a non amish person.

Even the Menonites around here drive steel wheeled tractors and drive their horse and buggy to town, but they have electricity, phone, and internet for the most part.

I am sure there are plenty of Amish and Menonite that are here on our site looking when they can. Glad to have you folks lurking around here and feel free to chime in if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Old order here only have steel wheels no electric. Phone is owned by English as well was rides in car or truck etc if needed for business or long trips. Stationary diesel power units for silo filler thresher and sawmills. Small Hondas on smaller stuff. Cross into NY amish have pnuematic tires on tractors skid loaders farm equipment but still have to use buggy for transportation and reel mower to mow the lawn. Mennonites are just like English except the way they dress....


----------



## haybaler101

Old order here drive buggies and all field work is horse powered. Tractors are for barn lot use only. Silo blowers, feed grinders, loader work. They all have new skid loaders, telephone in shed behind house, no electric but a big diesel generator, and most have a cell phone in their pocket. Mennonites drive the latest Deere equipment and diesel pickups and dress like English, except their wives wear dresses and coffee filters on their head.


----------



## discbinedr

[quote name="barnrope" post="142792" timestamp="1408165797"]To understand the Amish you must first count all the stars at night. Then the ants in your anthills. After that predict the cattle market, and then just maybe you might understand the Amish and why they do what they do.

It ain't near that simple!


----------



## SVFHAY

I used to haul hay for an Amish hay dealer. Got to be good friends with the bearded goofy fella and from time to time he would go along on deliveries. On one occasion we were driving through a small Delaware town and passed a potentially attractive woman walking the same direction we were traveling. He was in the middle of a sentence and kinda stopped speaking as a male would do as we passed and when he realized it was a guy with long hair he said, "why would you wear your hair like that?". I said" At least he was clean shaven". .That kept him quiet for a while.


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> I used to haul hay for an Amish hay dealer. Got to be good friends with the bearded goofy fella and from time to time he would go along on deliveries. On one occasion we were driving through a small Delaware town and passed a potentially attractive woman walking the same direction we were traveling. He was in the middle of a sentence and kinda stopped speaking as a male would do as we passed and when he realized it was a guy with long hair he said, "why would you wear your hair like that?". I said" At least he was clean shaven". .That kept him quiet for a while.


Oh heck I have em in riding in my truck on a monthly basis and they ask me to "drive thru the college town (West Chester University) so we can see some of them city girls".
They ain't no different than any other normal man, they appreciate a fine lookin woman as much as any other man, too.


----------

